# sonidos aturdidores



## anderson (Dic 14, 2007)

hola...
soy estudiante de sistemas y me meti a hacer un proyecto pues algo dificil se trata de un carro a control remoto con un sistema de sonido lo suficientemente agudo q aturda a una persona..... 
 se les agradese de antemano cualquier ayuda  
 [/img]


----------



## anderson (Dic 22, 2007)

asta el momento lo q e podido medio entender esq un sonido no puede alcanzar mas de 180 decibeles ya q es mortal la pregunta seria como hago para producir una sonido de 160 decibeles en una frecuancia de 0.1 - 100


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 22, 2007)

Estamos hablando de armamento, si buscas un pogo en google la armada EEUU tienen un sistema de ondas planas para estos usos y no se utiliza un sonido agudo sino todo lo contrario , un sonido de baja frecuencia o subsonico de forma que no aturde pero provoca fuertes mareos y vomitos.

El que yo lei utilizaban altavoces especiales que hacian ondas planas, una especie de muchos discos piezoelectricos juntitos.


----------



## anderson (Dic 26, 2007)

bien bacan muchas gracias


----------

